# shooting plane



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thinking of putting together a shooting board and was wondering what plane would be best. I have a stanley 7 and 3. Along with a wood river 5, low angle block plane and an old shelton 4 (which is crap). I will be doing end grain so was considering getting a low angle jack plane. Is the low angle jack plane needed here or would any of my others work equally well?

If I should get a low angle jack is the stanley any good or should I go for veritas or lie nielsen?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If your wallet allows, Lee Valley has just released the Veritas Shooting Plane. A beauty by the reviews I have read.

$30 off for the next week.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=70926&cat=51&ap=1

If you cannot afford and need to use a bench plane, first check which of your vintage bench planes have a side which is orthogonal (90 deg) to the sole.

My first bench plane was a Record No. 5 purchased in late 1990's. When I used this in a shooting board I built, the ends were not coming out orthogonal. Turned out the right side of the plane was machined off by a degree or so. Happened to be the side I needed to have down on the shooting board. Crap. Lesson learned.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Luckily I've got a birthday coming and the veritas shooting plane is now on my list. Until now I had only heard of the lie nielsen shooting plane, and at $500 it was on par with a nice sliding miter saw.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I just recently bought a Lie-Nielsen low angle jack plane and it works great with the shoot board. Even has a little add on handle to make it more comfortable.


----------

